# hack work done by local company



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

here are some of the many pictures of the hack work. that is being done by a large plumbing contractor in my area


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

hmmmm might want to add some pics........


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

try again with the pictures


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

All different colors, nice. I guess this at least aids them in the installation.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

You should upgrade your phone with one that has a better camera


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> http://s1175.photobucket.com/albums/r634/affordabledrain/?action=view&current=031.jpg


What's wrong with the trap?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> What's wrong with the trap?


Other then being a tubular POS, I was wondering the same thing


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

affordabledrain said:


> try again with the pictures


That water heater reminds me, I forgot to snap some pictures of a couple of water heaters today. Hope I remember tomorrow.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> What's wrong with the trap?


Heh...I've never tried CPVC glue on PDWV before. I wonder if it works?:tongue_smilie:


Hey!...red, white, and blue!...at least they're patriotic:


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol to often


----------

